# Target shooting practice



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It was very cold so not out for long a couple of quick video's


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is some kind of shooting Bud especially with some frozen fingers! Nice job,now get inside and grab a hot tea!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Great shootin'. You're one of my heroes!

In that kinda cold and with latex bands, my shots drop 2 feet from 10 m away.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice shooting, Hawk. Why do you use double TBG with that small ammo? Is that kind of power necessary in your opinion?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice shooting, Hawk. Why do you use double TBG with that small ammo? Is that kind of power necessary in your opinion?


I did make a set using single 18mm straight cut bands but at 33ft 9.5mm steel dropped several inches, so decided to double it up and it shoots really well, it seems to shoot as well as the tubes I am able to change distance from short to long range without hastle. I shoot close in the backyard 33 to 50 ft then when I take the dog down the river I can shoot very long distances without changing the bands. I take tubes with me though in case the bands break.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Good shooting!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been getting some shooting in today. Sunk a white marble into 2nd sheet of cardboard. Second shot hit same hole shattering marble. If I had a camera, I swear I would not have had it set up to capture the smash.
SHooting from 15 feet, snapping in.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Nice shooting, Hawk. Why do you use double TBG with that small ammo? Is that kind of power necessary in your opinion?


I did make a set using single 18mm straight cut bands but at 33ft 9.5mm steel dropped several inches, so decided to double it up and it shoots really well, it seems to shoot as well as the tubes I am able to change distance from short to long range without hastle. I shoot close in the backyard 33 to 50 ft then when I take the dog down the river I can shoot very long distances without changing the bands. I take tubes with me though in case the bands break.
[/quote]

Hmmm... That is interesting. When I use single theraband @ 3/4" I find it plenty adequate with 3/8-inch steel. But then again my targets are usually 7 oz. soda cans or bulls eyes of about 2 inch diameter. I guess for the kind of precision shooting you do, a flat trajectory is imperative.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Nice shooting, Hawk. Why do you use double TBG with that small ammo? Is that kind of power necessary in your opinion?


I did make a set using single 18mm straight cut bands but at 33ft 9.5mm steel dropped several inches, so decided to double it up and it shoots really well, it seems to shoot as well as the tubes I am able to change distance from short to long range without hastle. I shoot close in the backyard 33 to 50 ft then when I take the dog down the river I can shoot very long distances without changing the bands. I take tubes with me though in case the bands break.
[/quote]

Hmmm... That is interesting. When I use single theraband @ 3/4" I find it plenty adequate with 3/8-inch steel. But then again my targets are usually 7 oz. soda cans or bulls eyes of about 2 inch diameter. I guess for the kind of precision shooting you do, a flat trajectory is imperative.
[/quote] 
I will try again with a single band and see what happens.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Nice shooting, Hawk. Why do you use double TBG with that small ammo? Is that kind of power necessary in your opinion?


I did make a set using single 18mm straight cut bands but at 33ft 9.5mm steel dropped several inches, so decided to double it up and it shoots really well, it seems to shoot as well as the tubes I am able to change distance from short to long range without hastle. I shoot close in the backyard 33 to 50 ft then when I take the dog down the river I can shoot very long distances without changing the bands. I take tubes with me though in case the bands break.
[/quote]

One of my favorite TG cuts is a 22mm straight. Lasts good, isn't a heavy draw and gets around 193 FPS with 3/8 steel, 7 3/4 active length and 32 draw.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Nice shooting, Hawk. Why do you use double TBG with that small ammo? Is that kind of power necessary in your opinion?


I did make a set using single 18mm straight cut bands but at 33ft 9.5mm steel dropped several inches, so decided to double it up and it shoots really well, it seems to shoot as well as the tubes I am able to change distance from short to long range without hastle. I shoot close in the backyard 33 to 50 ft then when I take the dog down the river I can shoot very long distances without changing the bands. I take tubes with me though in case the bands break.
[/quote]

One of my favorite TG cuts is a 22mm straight. Lasts good, isn't a heavy draw and gets around 193 FPS with 3/8 steel, 7 3/4 active length and 32 draw.
[/quote]
Thank's for that I will give it a try when the next batch arrives shortly.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lookin' good Hawk... you need to get over to some of those tourneys in Spain etc... and show those boys what a pocket sized slingshot can do!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> Lookin' good Hawk... you need to get over to some of those tourneys in Spain etc... and show those boys what a pocket sized slingshot can do!


I wish been to Spain a couple of times on holiday that was years ago since then prices have risen wages have not, it's very expensive to live here now saving for a trip abroad not a chance


----------

